# XM Radio in 2006 GTO



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm having XM installed in my GTO this week...I have a Delphi XMSkyfi2 that I will be able to transfer from it's docking station to my car...my question is has anyone put XM in there GTO and if so, where did you put it in your car? I'm looking at all possible options. Thanks!


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Well I have the XM Roady 2 it's smaller than the SkiFI but I mounted it just behind the power window buttons in that little empty space. My antenna is in on dash as far back in the corner of the windshield as I could get it. And picks up real good + don't scratch paint + I didn't have to run the wire outside + I don't like that black bubble on the top of my car or the free advertising it gives


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

GOATGIRL, I have the RoadyXT and if I can figure out how to insert a picture here (can anyone tell me how to do it?), I'll show you where I had it mounted. The installer popped the center console and created a mount to come out between the seam in the silver molding at radio level on the passenger's side. The only thing I would do a little differently is raise it up a few more inches. It is "slightly" in the way of the passenger, but not bad. They ran the antenna around the glovebox, under the passenger side door jam, thru the back seat, around the rear window molding and I have the antenna top back center.


----------



## GTO_400 (Jul 7, 2005)

Just use www.imageshack.us just upload your pic there then post the link in the "insert image" box


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thx GTO 400. I posted them to the racing site I do for my buddy. Let me know if those links worked.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

That looked great Russ2005! I think that will work well! I also liked your idea GTO 400 but I think it's too big for that...any other ideas?


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thx GOATGIRL, I hope that will give you an idea. There is really not anywhere good to mount the XM Radio. My goal was to get power from the radio and not "cut" anything. The molding is slightly separated, but it looks more separated in the photo than for real. It works well. I also picked up a remote for my XM Roady XT online for $10. I keep it in the center tray and use it to change channels...otherwise is is a little bit of a reach to change channels. Like I said, I would make the custom mount maybe 1" - 2" higher so does not interfere with passenger's knee although where it is located is not a big deal. The installer charged me $75 for the whole job including, wiring, custom mount, running wire for the antenna. Well worth the cost.


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I have the Commander in mine. Located it in the pocket below radio.


----------



## FastFreddy (Jul 29, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I have the Commander in mine. Located it in the pocket below radio.


I have the Sirius unit that is similar to the Comander. Fits below the radio, and when I park in the city, it is hidden by the cover. It is hard wired in, but the installer mentioned that he had to use an adapter. Put the antenna on the trunk just behind the rear window, where it can barely be seen. Paid $75 to have it installed...well worth the $$$.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Hey guys! Thanks for all the help and advice on this subject....I just got my car back and it looks great! Unfortunately, it really couldn't be placed where I really wanted (right where the ashtray is) but I do have it in. I'm going to be taking some pictures of it tomorrow and have them on the site. The guys who did it for me did an incredible job! Can't see any wires, didn't mess the car up, and hooked the antenna up where the rearview mirror is...reception is great! 

Again, thanks for the input...it was a big help!arty: :cheers


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

I have an XM Commander installed.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

FastFreddy said:


> I have the Sirius unit that is similar to the Comander. Fits below the radio, and when I park in the city, it is hidden by the cover. It is hard wired in, but the installer mentioned that he had to use an adapter. Put the antenna on the trunk just behind the rear window, where it can barely be seen. Paid $75 to have it installed...well worth the $$$.


:agree 
I had the Sirius installed in the same place looks great. Mobile One salesman screwed up and I got the install for $1, should have been $75. 
I have the XM in my wifes Tahoe and I hate it. I think Sirius has a lot better programing. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

jortegasr said:


> I think Sirius has a lot better programing. Just my 2 cents.


:agree I love my Sirius. Just picked up the S50 last month and when I bring the Goat back out in the spring, I'm gonna have to come up with some elaborite install due to the horrible placement of the powerport in the car.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Here's the picture I promised...I apologize that it's not that clear but it was taken on my cell phone...


----------



## lotaguts (Jan 17, 2006)

I am assuming all of your signals are through fm modulation ?


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

lotaguts said:


> I am assuming all of your signals are through fm modulation ?


yes...the antennea is above the rearview mirror...no visable wires...


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Looks good!!:cheers


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Thank you!!!


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Nice install GoatGirl. I think the extra inch or two up was the right way to go. I had people in the passenger seat all weekend and they said mine was not in the way of their knee because of the way the floorboard slopes in, but they just seemed to be keeping their knee a little awkward to keep from pressing up against the side of my Xm Roady. 

Yes, it is FM modulation. It's fine. I've only had to change from 88.1 t0 88.5 once due to static coming in. On the roady, changing the frequency is easy. 

I think Sirus made a seriously bad move paying Stern that much money for his "scum of the earth" show. Do you know he intends on having live sex on his show...just because he can. What is the world coming to....errrrr I mean the Exosphere. I say, boycott Sirus NOW! LOL, just funning, well kind of. I'll stick with XM, thank you.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Your install looks good to Groucho. That seems to fit well. I just didn't want to give up the compartment and areaunder neath.


----------



## GOATGIRL (Feb 6, 2006)

Russ2005 said:


> Nice install GoatGirl. I think the extra inch or two up was the right way to go. I had people in the passenger seat all weekend and they said mine was not in the way of their knee because of the way the floorboard slopes in, but they just seemed to be keeping their knee a little awkward to keep from pressing up against the side of my Xm Roady.
> 
> Yes, it is FM modulation. It's fine. I've only had to change from 88.1 t0 88.5 once due to static coming in. On the roady, changing the frequency is easy.
> 
> I think Sirus made a seriously bad move paying Stern that much money for his "scum of the earth" show. Do you know he intends on having live sex on his show...just because he can. What is the world coming to....errrrr I mean the Exosphere. I say, boycott Sirus NOW! LOL, just funning, well kind of. I'll stick with XM, thank you.


:agree I won't go with Sirrus because of Stern...

I have my XM on 88.5 as well...I first tried 88.1 but couldn't get any kind of reception with that but I am enjoying it!


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

Russ2005 said:


> I think Sirus made a seriously bad move paying Stern that much money for his "scum of the earth" show. Do you know he intends on having live sex on his show...just because he can. What is the world coming to....errrrr I mean the Exosphere. I say, boycott Sirus NOW! LOL, just funning, well kind of. I'll stick with XM, thank you.


That was the reason I went with XM also. I cant stand him....!!


----------



## s2gordon (Dec 15, 2005)

I'm going to have to stand up for Sirius here. I went with Sirus over XM becuase of the Music format. I listen to alot of Reggae and Hip Hop and Sirus has more channels for that type of music than XM. Plus getting the NFL games were a big Plus. They have Stern.. good for them XM has or is getting Oprah.. great for them. Two people I could really care less about. It's all about the music!


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

Xm Roady 2, 2005 GTO Mounted the receiver just below the radio and next to the shfiter box. It fits nicely into that open area and the wires are easy to run from the 12 volt outlet in the console to the opening described. The 12 volt required a hole be bored in the box, but then it was easy to bring it forward and then with the help of a modified coat hanger, wallah. I mounted the antenna on the rearview mirror mount. No antennas outside the car. Again, when I got to the reciever, again the ever present coat hanger. I have enjoyed XM for years. I am a 60's fan.


----------



## jortegasr (Nov 4, 2005)

s2gordon said:


> I'm going to have to stand up for Sirius here. I went with Sirus over XM becuase of the Music format. I listen to alot of Reggae and Hip Hop and Sirus has more channels for that type of music than XM. Plus getting the NFL games were a big Plus. They have Stern.. good for them XM has or is getting Oprah.. great for them. Two people I could really care less about. It's all about the music!


:agree 
I don't listen to Stern either. I am a fan of Hip Hop/R&B, Motown, Country, Alternative Rock and Clasic Rock. I hardly ever find anything to listen to on XM in my Tahoe, but with Sirius in my goat I can always find something I like. Everyone has the right to freedom of speech. If I don't like what they're saying then I don't listen.


----------



## 05_HUMBLER (Jul 18, 2005)

I put mine in the center console and put my antenna on top of the rear shelve (inside) Just looking you cant tell I have XM. That's the way I like it.


----------



## Badkarma (Feb 28, 2006)

Groucho, that's exactly how I am going to install mine. How's the sound quality?


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Finally got around to installing my Sirius S50. This unit can broadcast over the complete FM range onter than the usual 10 or so stations my old Sirius reciever and I think all Sirius and XM ones have for that matter. All wires are hidden under the carpet and console and get great reception with the antenna mounted on the rear windshield.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Russ2005 said:


> I think Sirus made a seriously bad move paying Stern that much money for his "scum of the earth" show. Do you know he intends on having live sex on his show...just because he can. What is the world coming to....errrrr I mean the Exosphere. I say, boycott Sirus NOW! LOL, just funning, well kind of. I'll stick with XM, thank you.


Live sex? Where, exactly, did you hear BS like that, or do you just make stuff up about people you consider "scum of the earth"? I've been a Howard fan for 15 years or so, and purchased Sirius because he's there...so did 3.5 million other Howard fans. I've never heard him say that he plans on people having sex live on his show, and would love to know where you came up with that. He does have stuff on his show that I don't care for...like strippers and hookers...I don't listen to that stuff because who wants to have their "RPM's up" at work without being able to "pop the clutch"?

I hope you're also boycotting your local cable or satellite TV company too. They offer HBO and Cinimax...both show (gasp!) sex right there on your TV. Luckily, we live in America where we all can choose what we pay for...and have it free from the the FCC hypocrite's biased regulation. Believe it or not, just because you HAVE Sirius, doesn't mean you HAVE to listen to Howard.

As far as a comparison between the two, I have not listened to XM, but my brother-in-law, who knows more about music in his pinky than I do in my whole body, says Sirius is much better...at least in Rock / Alternative. I listen to Sirius all the time now, and they have something for everyone...even Martha Stewart and a Catholic channel.

As far as Howard being a mistake for Sirius, I think only time will tell. Here's a tip. Call XM and tell them you want to dump your XM to join Sirius and listen to Howard. Rumor has it that they will offer you a HUGE discount to stay with them.

If you'd like to debate the Sirius vs. XM / Howard topic, I'd gladly take that to the Lounge to chat with you.

Gerry


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Gerry, 

You can take your out-of-the-blue stern loving post and shove it up your Howard Stern stretched azz! I suggest you do a little studying up on your "boy" before you start accusing some one you don't even know of making up BS. I don't make up BS. It takes about 2 seconds of an internet search to find what your shock jock buddy has publicly said. Here is the link and first posting I came to. Please particularly make notice of the last sentence. You can make your apology on this forum and I'll consider accepting it. 

http://www.trektoday.com/news/090106_02.shtml
By Michelle
January 9, 2006 - 8:38 PM
On his first day broadcasting an uncensored satellite radio show, controversial radio personality Howard Stern introduced George Takei (Sulu) as his new on-air announcer. 

Shock jock Stern, who made his debut on Sirius Satellite Radio on Monday, will have Takei record segments for the show after this first week but will not have Takei regularly in the studio, reported MSNBC. "The revolution has begun," said the actor, referring to the expansion of satellite radio. 

Takei revealed his homosexual orientation last year to protest California Governor Arnold Schwarzenegger's decision to veto a bill that would have allowed gay marriage in the state. He said he finally felt comfortable discussing his sexuality in public. "The world has changed from when I was a young teen feeling ashamed for being gay," he explained. Yahoo! reported that Stern interviewed Takei about his early sexual experiences. 

Stern also accused his former employers of cowardice when it came to taking on political issues like obscenity. "They never fought back," he said. "They bow, and they deserve to be destroyed." Though his new contract is worth hundreds of millions of dollars and he brought millions of listeners to subscription satellite radio, Stern had often been in trouble with the FCC and had his show pulled from several Clear Channel stations last year. 

Stern has promised Sirius a cutting-edge show with strippers, live on-air sex and lewd talk. During the first show, in addition to the conversation with Takei, he discussed phone sex with a Playboy bunny, used expletives banned from commercial broadcast in the US and described his own sex life with his girlfriend.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Russ2005 said:


> Gerry,
> 
> You can take your out-of-the-blue stern loving post and shove it up your Howard Stern stretched azz! I suggest you do a little studying up on your "boy" before you start accusing some one you don't even know of making up BS.
> 
> Stern has promised Sirius a cutting-edge show with strippers, live on-air sex and lewd talk.


If you'll take a moment to look at that article, there were quotes...except where the author took the time to paraphrase. People can SAY anything they want whether it is true or not.

And shove it up my what??? That's real adult-like of you. Yes, I am a Howard fan, and am not ashamed of it a bit, but I'd never tell someone to stick their personal views up anything.

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Russ2005 said:


> You can take your out-of-the-blue stern loving post and shove it up your Howard Stern stretched azz!


And speaking of "Out of the Blue", who brought up Stern in the first place? Someone asked about installing XM in their car, and it wasn't me that brought up Howard.

Gerry


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Russ2005 said:


> I think Sirus made a seriously bad move paying Stern that much money for his "scum of the earth" show. Do you know he intends on having live sex on his show...just because he can. What is the world coming to....errrrr I mean the Exosphere. I say, boycott Sirus NOW! LOL, just funning, well kind of. I'll stick with XM, thank you.


*Now that's what I call "out of the blue". :lol: 

Gerry*


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

YES Shoddy..........you are definately a STERN FAN!, no doubt about it! Paraphrase this! :seeya:


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

Russ2005 said:


> YES Shoddy..........you are definately a STERN FAN!, no doubt about it! Paraphrase this! :seeya:


Glad to see you can't come up with any intelligent responses...just insults.

I do find it hilarious that you are from "Cumming" GA. :cool 

Gerry


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

Well XM does have Opie and Anthony, who I used to listen to when they were on FM radio in Boston. Then they got fired and went to a staion in New York, where they were banned by the FCC for having people having sex with each other live via cellphone in the middle of a church. Now as far as I can recall Stern has never been banned from Radio, just fined, and has never stooped that low, he at least keeps his antics in the studio. So if you are trying to knock Sirius for having Stern, I think that you should start knocking you XM for having these 2 on there, it's only fair. I'm not trying to start anything, it's just my 2 cents.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

StangStalker said:


> Well XM does have Opie and Anthony, who I used to listen to when they were on FM radio in Boston. Then they got fired and went to a staion in New York, where they were banned by the FCC for having people having sex with each other live via cellphone in the middle of a church. Now as far as I can recall Stern has never been banned from Radio, just fined, and has never stooped that low, he at least keeps his antics in the studio. So if you are trying to knock Sirius for having Stern, I think that you should start knocking you XM for having these 2 on there, it's only fair. I'm not trying to start anything, it's just my 2 cents.


And that's not all...XM and Opie and Anthony tried to generate revenue for XM by charging an extra $1 (if memory serves me) for XM customers to get their show. They had a total of 35,000 people (that's right - $35,000 revenue) genertated for XM. It's no wonder they signed to do a gig on regular FM as welll...they were failures. If I was an XM subsciber, I'd be ticked that O&A was broadcasting for free when I paid for them...but that's just me.

Talk about outrage, how about this...the *SAME COMPANY that fired O&A for moral reasons has now hired them back as CBS radio.* I guess morals are OK unless they stand in the way of profits.

Gerry


----------



## StangStalker (Aug 21, 2005)

ShoddyHog said:


> And that's not all...XM and Opie and Anthony tried to generate revenue for XM by charging an extra $1 (if memory serves me) for XM customers to get their show. They had a total of 35,000 people (that's right - $35,000 revenue) genertated for XM. It's no wonder they signed to do a gig on regular FM as welll...they were failures. If I was an XM subsciber, I'd be ticked that O&A was broadcasting for free when I paid for them...but that's just me.
> 
> Talk about outrage, how about this...the *SAME COMPANY that fired O&A for moral reasons has now hired them back as CBS radio.* I guess morals are OK unless they stand in the way of profits.
> 
> Gerry


Not to mention the last time i heard, XM was charging an extra $3 a month to stream over their website wheras Sirius offers that for free. I listened to both before I made my decision, and thought that the music quality with Sirius was better than that of XM, and this was long before the talk of Stern coming over here. And at the end of this year when XM loses there contract eith NASCAR, they are gonna be losing a lot of subscribers to Sirius as well.


----------



## ShoddyHog (May 17, 2006)

StangStalker said:


> Not to mention the last time i heard, XM was charging an extra $3 a month to stream over their website wheras Sirius offers that for free. I listened to both before I made my decision, and thought that the music quality with Sirius was better than that of XM, and this was long before the talk of Stern coming over here. And at the end of this year when XM loses there contract eith NASCAR, they are gonna be losing a lot of subscribers to Sirius as well.


Well, good luck to XM...I can now stream Sirius or Howard (on Sirus or HowardStern.com) any time I want...for the same price.

PLUS, because of a frivilous lawsuit by Leslie Moonvess, CEO of CBS Radio, Howard won the rights to all of his old material in the settlement, and there's a lot of old stuff I would gladly pay an extra $3 / month for....but don't have to. I can now hear it all...uncensored for the same price.

I've never had the notion that everyone should like Howard. My wife does, but most of my friends don't. One thing I will not do is just "out of the blue" bash someone and label them as "scum of the earth".

Gerry


----------

